# To-Do program



## roelof (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, 

Is there a package which I can use to make To-Do list on regular basis?

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Jul 5, 2011)

Try todo.sh here: http://todotxt.com/ (it's in _Ports _also: deskutils/todo)

If you want something graphical, then gtodo is a nice GTK app for that: (also in _Ports _: deskutils/gtodo)


----------



## roelof (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, 

I will try it out.

Roelof


----------

